# Wie stelle ich am besten Kommunikation dar?



## Rayne (3. November 2008)

Hallo 

Habt ihr Ideen, wie man mit Hilfe eines Fotos Kommunikation darstellen kann? Welche Motive sind empfehlenswert? Könnt ihr gute Beispiele zeigen?
Genauer gesagt handelt es sich um Wirtschaftskommunikation, deswegen sollte ich nicht zu verspielt wirken. Typische Kommunikations-Motive wie Handy, Head-Set oder Notebook scheiden eher aus, wirken doch eher möchtergern.

Wär schön, wenn ihr ein paar Ideen nennen könnt  Danke.


----------



## ink (3. November 2008)

Also im weitesten Sinne Kommunikation?
Sowas wie Münder, Ohren, Hände, Körperhaltung, Mimik usw?
(ganz nach der Divise: Man kann nicht nicht kommunizieren)

Was spricht gegen Notebooks und Handy?
Ein fotografierter Screen, wo grad das "Email gesendet" erscheint ist doch nett 
Gib mal n bißchen mehr Infos, was du dir vorstellst?


----------



## Rayne (3. November 2008)

Ok, danke für deine Antwort.

Es geht um eine Website für den Studiengang Wirtschaftskommunikation. Dafür wird noch ein passender Header gesucht. Und dieser soll auf den ersten Blick eine Verbindung zu Kommunikation aufbauen, aber auch nicht kitschig oder möchtergen-wichtig (Anzugträger mit Handy) wirken.

Hoffe, man versteht mein Anliegen


----------



## ink (3. November 2008)

Ok, was hälst du davon wenn ich es in die Creative Lounge verschiebe? 

Wie wäre es mit "Stille Post" (du weißt was ich meine?)
Auch Fotos von Haltung mit entsprechender Gestik, oder einfach Münder bzw Ohren.
Auch Text ist eine Art der Kommunikation


----------



## Rayne (3. November 2008)

Wenn es in dieser Rubrik besser aufgehoben ist, dann rein damit


----------

